# Who is better Asus or Creative ?



## KotiKek (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi all ! I want to change my old Asus Xonar D2X audio card to Sound Blaster AE-7. Greatly whether the card from Creative better card from Asus ? ESS SABRE-class 9018 vs TI PCM1796


----------



## mbeeston (Oct 24, 2019)

what are you listening through?
i went from a Xonar DX to a SoundblasterX ae-5, it's great for Hi-Res headphones. though i like the dolby headphones on the xonar for dvd's.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 24, 2019)

Its subjective. I liked the Xonar also


----------



## KotiKek (Oct 24, 2019)

mbeeston said:


> what are you listening through?
> i went from a Xonar DX to a SoundblasterX ae-5, it's great for Hi-Res headphones. though i like the dolby headphones on the xonar for dvd's.


Edifier S760D, optical



mbeeston said:


> SoundblasterX ae-5


AE 5 not support DTS Connect and Dolby Digital Live((((


----------



## mbeeston (Oct 24, 2019)

hmm.. looks like the ae-7 only support stereo under direct mode (32bit/384khz) you'd be limited too  32bit/96khz for 5.1
looks like the ae-9 does support direct mode 5.1 though it would be at the same 24bit/192khz
probably should just keep the xonar or go for the ae-9





						Creative Worldwide Support > Knowledgebase Solutions
					

Welcome to Creative Worldwide Support. Get technical help for your Creative products through Knowledgebase Solutions, firmware updates, driver downloads and more.



					support.creative.com
				






KotiKek said:


> AE 5 not support DTS Connect and Dolby Digital Live((((


that is why i asked what you were using and why i said it was good for headphones, which i use.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 25, 2019)

is a creative for me, those are longtime reputable audio company


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 25, 2019)

For SPDIF? It does not matter. Do not spend your money on AE7 or even 9 as you will not use the most of the card. The DAC is not used for the digital SPDIF. Data comes from the pcie/pci hub ASIC who drives the DAC and ADC. In creative case it is the Soundcore IC. Asus the shitty CMEDIA CM8788 or ASUS rebadged AV200/100/66.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 25, 2019)

Been into Creative cards since Live! era. I'd go for Creative myself, they've improved their driver support pretty much in recent years.


----------



## johnny-r (Oct 25, 2019)

yes, Creative for me also if you look at the past since the Sound Blaster but that has all changed for some time now, most onboard sound today is more than sufficient, also depends what you want/need to accomplish.


----------



## MazeFrame (Oct 25, 2019)

KotiKek said:


> Greatly whether the card from Creative better card from Asus ?


A great big _*Depends*_
What are you aiming to do?

For a powered 5.1 setup, onboard optical to its optical in is your best bet.

For headphones, look into external DAC/AMP units like the Schiit Fulla or FiiO K5 Pro.


----------



## KotiKek (Oct 25, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> For SPDIF? It does not matter. Do not spend your money on AE7 or even 9 as you will not use the most of the card. The DAC is not used for the digital SPDIF. Data comes from the pcie/pci hub ASIC who drives the DAC and ADC. In creative case it is the Soundcore IC. Asus the shitty CMEDIA CM8788 or ASUS rebadged AV200/100/66.


Yes SPDIF! Ok thx you !


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> For SPDIF? It does not matter. Do not spend your money on AE7 or even 9 as you will not use the most of the card. The DAC is not used for the digital SPDIF. Data comes from the pcie/pci hub ASIC who drives the DAC and ADC. In creative case it is the Soundcore IC. Asus the shitty CMEDIA CM8788 or ASUS rebadged AV200/100/66.


This, so very this.  You can use integrated optical out of your motherboard if it has it and it will work the same.  Even a cheap StarTech card will suffice if it doesn't.

The important thing is the DAC which is in your Edifier.


----------



## KotiKek (Oct 27, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> This, so very this.  You can use integrated optical out of your motherboard if it has it and it will work the same.  Even a cheap StarTech card will suffice if it doesn't.
> 
> The important thing is the DAC which is in your Edifier.


i need DTS Connect and Dolby Digital Live


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2019)

Try analog instead?  Website says it supports it.  5.1 over optical is generally a bad idea.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Oct 27, 2019)

I could not find much about the edifier s760d 's internal makeup .
First:does your setup show signs of fatigue or are you set in doing an upgrade (posibly an upgrade ich)?
Second:it may be that your hi-fi is holding back somehow, if it's an IC based power amplifier than yes it is , transistors based power amplifier are better.


----------



## KotiKek (Oct 27, 2019)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> I could not find much about the edifier s760d 's internal makeup .


Bad(


dont whant to set it"' said:


> First:does your setup show signs of fatigue or are you set in doing an upgrade (posibly an upgrade ich)?


Yes


----------



## Robert Bourgoin (Jan 5, 2020)

｜｜ASUS USA
					






					www.asus.com
				



Wow!  updated drivers for my Asus Essence STX II


----------



## freeagent (Jan 5, 2020)

I have a Xonar ST, its a few years old, as is my Auzentech Prelude, which uses a creative core. I have to say I prefer the Asus. Its a really nice card. So is the Auzentech.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 5, 2020)

freeagent said:


> I have a Xonar ST, its a few years old, as is my Auzentech Prelude, which uses a creative core. I have to say I prefer the Asus. Its a really nice card. So is the Auzentech.


That Auzentech was an awesome "modified" Sound Blaster


----------



## freeagent (Jan 5, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> That Auzentech was an awesome "modified" Sound Blaster




It really was! I used that card for years, now it works intermittently and is retired. My brother gave me the Asus.. I have it in my pc right now, but don't really need it. Everything is handled by my GPU.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 5, 2020)

To be honest, I'd love to still use Audigy 2 ZS if only my PC would have PCI slots... best card ever.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 5, 2020)

For audio production work the Xonar D2X is by far my favorite audio card. I currently have 5 of them and am always looking for another to add to my collection. If anybody has one they no longer use please PM me.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 5, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> To be honest, I'd love to still use Audigy 2 ZS if only my PC would have PCI slots... best card ever.


I miss my X-Fi Fatality. Same reason...think my ZS is storage tho.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 5, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> To be honest, I'd love to still use Audigy 2 ZS if only my PC would have PCI slots... best card ever.


The only thing required is a PCI to PCIe bridge chip on the board or a supplemental board.









						PCI Express PCIE To PCI Adapter Card Asmedia 1083 Chip Riser Extender 32bit  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for PCI Express PCIE To PCI Adapter Card Asmedia 1083 Chip Riser Extender 32bit at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Some soundcards are nothing more than a PCI card hiding behind a bridge chip on the board with the PCIe x1 interface.

Edit: Here's one with a PLX bridge chip.








						Creative Sound Blaster Audigy RX 70SB155000001 Sound Card - Newegg.com
					

Buy Creative Sound Blaster Audigy PCIe RX 7.1 Sound Card with High Performance Headphone Amp with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 5, 2020)

KotiKek said:


> Hi all ! I want to change my old Asus Xonar D2X audio card to Sound Blaster AE-7. Greatly whether the card from Creative better card from Asus ? ESS SABRE-class 9018 vs TI PCM1796


AE-7 is my vote, but the AE-5 is also a great card. However the Xonar is a solid card as well. You can't go wrong with either one, so it comes down to which features are important to you and/or which company you might prefer.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 5, 2020)

The Asus Xonar D2X is actually a Xonar D2 on a PCIe bridge chip.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 5, 2020)

My EVGA Nu Audio card is actually intended to be an external USB soundcard. The driver package from EVGA installs a ASMedia USB 3.0 driver for the conversion between PCIe, and USB on the board.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 5, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> My EVGA Nu Audio card is actually intended to be an external USB soundcard. The driver package from EVGA installs a ASMedia USB 3.0 driver for the conversion between PCIe, and USB on the board.
> View attachment 141358


Interesting I’m waiting for their 5.1 card this makes me pause...


----------

